# What's Hunter Hayes MBTI? IXFX?



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

So I think he's definitely an IXFX?

Here's the bio he wrote about himself on his website- 
"Hi, I’m Hunter. First of all, you should know I’m a geek. I am beyond passionate about music-- there is always something playing in my head. Like the new Punch Brothers record which is actually playing in the background right now. Or the new MercyMe record, and earlier it was “Rumours” cause it just rules. Such a timeless, classic and great record. But seriously you should check out Punch Brothers, those guys are brilliant. And then there’s “Defying Gravity”...(I really could go on all day but I should probably leave it there for now). Welcome to the inside of my brain – music geek central. But I’m ok with it as of recently because I’ve learned that the very thing that makes you feel like you don’t fit in is the very thing that makes you stand out.

I’m obsessed with vinyl. Not just collecting or listening to it but obsessively cataloguing it. It’s intense (now the "geek" label is really making sense I'm sure). One of my favorite things to do is pour a glass of wine and spin and catalogue records. (If anyone can find me a copy of Buckingham Nicks, I'll be your best friend forever.) I also love binge-watching BBC’s “Planet Earth.” I’m obsessed with BBC shows. “Human Planet" is my favorite by far. I always walk away with a whole new appreciation for everything in life. There's also this crazy car show called “Top Gear.” I’ve been known to really get into intense shows like “Breaking Bad” and “Homeland,” because apparently I like to go to bed stressed out. I usually watch those shows with the band on the bus, from midnight to 3am after the show, because it takes that long to come down from the high of the show. I am quickly learning that regardless of my attempt to get up early and see the morning, I am forever a night owl.

I love all kinds of food. Italian, Sushi, Thai, Mexican, Cajun food (which might be my favorite, especially when it comes out of Mom’s kitchen. She makes THE BEST GUMBO EVER). I can’t eat anything 3-4 hours before the show... however, in case you were wondering what I do right after the show, I eat. A lot. And fast. I actually really like living in a tour bus. I used to keep pictures of tour buses in my notebook while at school, and I had a page in the back with a fake schedule of what my day would be like if I were on the road rather than in school. I guess you would call that dreaming. I love dreaming, every day. I have always kept pictures of things that inspire me on my phone, its kind of like my dream board of cool tour buses, planes I want to learn to fly, places I want to visit, places I want to play someday (hopefully soon),... Yes there may be some car pics on there too... If I'm honest.

I grew up in a beautiful small (tiny) town in Louisiana called Breaux Bridge.

It’s a pretty cool place with a very rich music culture. My mom is a teacher and my dad is a mechanic. We didn’t have a lot of money growing up and our house was right next to a train track which had no consistent schedule whatsoever but it was still cool. I did not get any of my mom’s athletic abilities and as a result of being in my little bedroom, which I made into my little music world-- I can barely keep up with sports on TV, so really…I don’t even try. My dad has a very mechanical mind, which I presume is the part of me that is interested in getting my pilots license or the technical side of studio gear. They both have huge hearts and positive, hard-working spirits that have been an incredible influence on me. About six years ago, I got a message on MySpace from a publisher in Nashville, and (long story short – ask me about that later), we moved to Nashville where I finished high school, got a publishing deal and ultimately signed to Atlantic Records. It was incredibly nerve-wracking to move to a place where we knew no one to pursue a dream that, honestly, seemed a bit far- fetched. Thankfully Nashville is a brilliant town full of energy and an unending passion for music, which has made me feel perfectly at home. A few years ago I got my first apartment close to downtown just so I could see the Nashville skyline when I come off the road which has been so inspiring…and well, AWESOME. I seriously have a hard time believing all of this, really.

So back to the geek thing...I really just like to make a lot of noise -- hopefully good noise. It's become my language in a way. It's where my heart is in a lot of ways as well. I love experimenting with different sounds, instruments, yada yada and figuring out my feelings lyrically. I can’t believe that every week I get to get in a bus with a group of people I can call my friends, go on the road and get to hang with even more friends every night. The words “Platinum”, “Award”, and “Sold Out” are some of my favorites. I can’t believe that things like collaborating with Elton John and Stevie Wonder are a thing in my life now. It’s hard for me to process that apparently 8.7 million of you guys have heard my music and decided to buy it, and I can only hope you are happy and have found something you can relate to like I have in the music I’m obsessed with. Every day I see God’s miracles around me and know that I am blessed to do what I love and that you have invited me into your lives, it’s kinda surreal. So thank you, for giving us a chance to do awesome things together around the world. That’s my Storyline – I can’t wait to hear yours!"


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

Here a couple of his songs from his latest album which he co-wrote so it gives you a hint of his writing style:


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

I like Hunter Hayes, and I was wondering the same. My first guess is he is an extravert for some reason, but maybe not.

Well he is definitely not a rationalist or an overseer. I am not familiar with creators, so I will hazard a guess and say that he is a dreamer.

Haven't been with Hunter personally to be sure which dreamer he is. 

I am listening to "Wild Card" and I really like it 

I also like his sadder songs like "Nothing Like Starting Over" too.


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

platorepublic said:


> I like Hunter Hayes, and I was wondering the same. My first guess is he is an extravert for some reason, but maybe not.
> 
> Well he is definitely not a rationalist or an overseer. I am not familiar with creators, so I will hazard a guess and say that he is a dreamer.
> 
> ...


Yes! Someone finally replied to my thread :crazy:! I went to one of his concerts this year and I have a feeling he's an INFP. He did mention in interviews that he's socially awkward and he said he likes his alone time so I'm guessing introvert. In interviews he's definitely not as talkative as an ENFP, I've known 2 ENFPs (one is my sister and another is a friend and they definitely talk loads).


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Airess3 said:


> Yes! Someone finally replied to my thread :crazy:! I went to one of his concerts this year and I have a feeling he's an INFP. He did mention in interviews that he's socially awkward and he said he likes his alone time so I'm guessing introvert. In interviews he's definitely not as talkative as an ENFP, I've known 2 ENFPs (one is my sister and another is a friend and they definitely talk loads).


Cool. You might be right  I don't know much about INFP's but I am sure they are really cool people.


----------



## SarahScroggins (Apr 17, 2018)

^ I agree with him being INFP


----------

